# lactating female



## bullyboy (Jul 21, 2007)

yea guys, i have a female that i just mated its only been 1 month to today and her nipples have dropped a bit and shes extra moody now, but i figure that she should be bigger by now. a friend of mine had her before and breeded her before. her nipples have gotten large but to my knowledge she never dropped the litter. i was wondering was it maybe because the stud dog was too young or maybe he was pulling my chain, but after her 2nd month of being pregnant i took her from him and i fear that something might not be right.


----------



## bullyboy (Jul 21, 2007)

sorry guys i just realized i posted this in the wrong forum :hammer:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well here we go again. All I'm gonna say to begin with is don't be surprized Bullyboy if you get jumped on for breed a dog. I wonder what made you breed her is she a working girl do you show her. How old is she?


----------



## bullyboy (Jul 21, 2007)

yes she is she keep my family safe. she's a house dog, name blue....i live on a farm with chickens and alot of that stuff. i bred her mainly because me and a few of my friends breed back and forth. i have an all white male with my nephew. but all of my friends kept asking me to breed her because they wanted mates out of the litter of her......so i did it. we trade pups back and forth and find it very useful...... i think im gonna keep 1 and sell the rest. so 6 of the pups if there are any are spoken for....we use to breed american bulldogs i had the grand daughter and great grand daughter of reaping woody. but we like all bullies. and im about to get jumped on for what lol....oh u mean everyone think i might misplace pups do to the over population of pitbull terriers.........i wont :angel:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that six will have homes. Do you have contracts made upif you have any remaining pups that you sell? The members of this board only want to make sure that all of the pitbulls born and bred do not end up in shelters or are fought and end up dead.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

By your questions it doesnt sound like you have the experience with breeding. my only concern is that you end up with pups that are only average or less. you should consider making the entire breed better by only breeding for quality not size not color and not for your own thrill or for a breeder status. I dont care where your pups end up because Ill take care of them too. I wont put them to sleep with a hammer like most shelters do. you should think about the direction the entire breed is headed. the future is up to people just like you. even if you get jumped on, we are here to help any way we can. good luck and just ask. I will give rep points to anyone who gives good advice


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I believe that the best of breeders cull,thats when the real intergerty comes out,was the inferior dog still sold and intact or was it put down and or spuetered and give'n away or sold for cost.that would mean a real breeder with proper ethics may have to cull whole litters.are you prepared to put a whole litter down or at least have them fixed if they were not ideal in at least one aspect{which dosent include,but pits are cool,they,re rare blues etc]?.....


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think you should take her to the vet if you suspect a problem with her health.


----------



## LewisGrad05 (May 28, 2007)

Just because 6 pups have homes once they are 8 weeks old, does not ensure they will not later develop behavior problems and end up in a shelter later in life. I am sure you will make sure these homes are devoted to the proper training and patience this breed needs! Starting a loving dog-person relationship begins with you, my friend! I hope the pups are well, and that they all have loving -forever- homes!


----------



## bullyboy (Jul 21, 2007)

*nono not for me*

thanx alot guys and i understand, alot of stray dogs ru around being put to sleep. but the guys im breeding with wont let that happen, i would love to keep the whole litter if i could, and no we dont fight dogs that is so 12 year oldish, what since in it in having a beautiful dog if your gonna mangle her up.:goodpost:

yes i intend on taking her to the vet after her 36th day, but whats with her attacking all small animals even 5 week old puppies. i worry will she start to eat her litter once she have them, i doubt a vet can help give her birth, like i did my last litter. so what do i do muzzle her and clip of the inbilical cord myself and tie it on the pups side, strange question isnt it oke: oke:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I haven't a clue but I would see how she does with the first pup don't you think muzzeling her during labor is gonna stress her the hell out ........


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yes i intend on taking her to the vet after her 36th day, but whats with her attacking all small animals even 5 week old puppies. i worry will she start to eat her litter once she have them, i doubt a vet can help give her birth, like i did my last litter. so what do i do muzzle her and clip of the inbilical cord myself and tie it on the pups side, strange question isnt it oke: oke:[/QUOTE]

bullyboy thats very scarey and stressful for the momma! Her momma instincts will kick in I promise don't muzzel her! After the birthing takes place keep an eye on her and the babies... Mommas tend to eat their babies after getting over excited with cleaning from being stressed... it starts with fleaing and it turns into a nibble... They don't thrash them to death I promise. A vet will know exactly what to do... I would bust out your phone book and look for a local mobile vet that is willing to work with you and your situation! bully boy are you 15?


----------



## bullyboy (Jul 21, 2007)

*re*

naw im 27 now but im a lil ignorant to certain things, but i want to be able to say i did it myself, so i ask for advice lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

bullyboy said:


> naw im 27 now but im a lil ignorant to certain things, but i want to be able to say i did it myself, so i ask for advice lol


oh ok! lol how old is momma?


----------

